
Streaming Porn Produces as Much CO2 as Belgium - atlasunshrugged
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2209569-streaming-online-pornography-produces-as-much-co2-as-belgium/
======
hirundo
Porn scratches an itch. If it didn't exist the itch would still be there. So
the CO2 production of porn should be measured against whatever the alternative
is. Wouldn't people spend more time and CO2 producing energy finding mates or
other distractions in place of porn? If they do spend more time mating with
non virtual partners won't they spawn more CO2 producers than before?

It may be that porn produces lots of CO2 AND it is a net CO2 sink compared to
the alternatives. The article mentions no such trade offs.

